# new chameleon gone pale



## lyndalynda (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi i have just aquired a chameleon i've only had him 2 days he was fine on day 1 with lovely strong colour but now has sat on the bottom of the viv and has gone a very pale colour....i'm very worried and hope he is not dying. Hope someone has some idea as to what is the problem


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 30, 2013)

lyndalynda said:


> Hi i have just aquired a chameleon i've only had him 2 days he was fine on day 1 with lovely strong colour but now has sat on the bottom of the viv and has gone a very pale colour....i'm very worried and hope he is not dying. Hope someone has some idea as to what is the problem



I dont know anything about chamelons but thought this page might help you 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/636241-chameleon-thread.html?highlight=chameleon.

Hope he's gonna be ok


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

He might be shedding 

What's your set up like
Temps and everything
How big is he
How old


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

As abobe what is the set-up?
What type of chameleon is it?
How old?
Sex?


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi try checking your temps.
Chams tend to go a bit blanched if their temps are to high light colours reflect heat where as dark colours absorb heat .

The fact that your chams are on the floor may indicate the viv being to hot at the top as heat Im sure you already know rises.

There should be a gradiant from top (hot) to bottom (cooler) to help with thermo regulation . 

Hope this helps


----------

